# zeigt her eure scanner



## sid (19. September 2002)

ola!!

hab ne richtig gute kamera, 
leider nicht digital, 
weil unbezahlbar.

deswegen bin ich nun auf der
suche nach nem ordentlichen
scanner. 

zur zeit hab ich zwei im auge,
einen mit 1200 x 2400 und einen
mit 1600 x 3200. 

wenn ihr schon mal bilder 
gepostet habt, dann erzählt 
mal etwas zu euren scannern.


----------



## goela (19. September 2002)

Marke?

Ich habe einen Canon U1220 mit USB Anschluss!!! Qualität und Handhabung finde ich gut! Könnte etwas schneller sein, aber dafür ist er schon flach!!!


----------



## sid (19. September 2002)

*re*

jau, das is einer mit 1200 x 2400.
hast du ein paar bilder online, die
du mit dem gescanned hast?

ajo, meine favs sind zur zeit der
epson 1250 photo und der 1650 photo.

der 1650 is schon eher luxus, da die
durchlichteinheit im deckel eingebaut
ist und er 1.600 x 3.200 hat.

deswegen suche ich ein paar bilder die
mit den beiden auflösungen gescanned wurden
und natürlich auch meinungen über die scanner
die ihr so benutzt.


----------



## goela (20. September 2002)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, scanne ich mal ein paar Vorlagen bzw. Fotos mit meinem Scanner und stelle diese ins Internet!

Da ich für meinen Scanner nicht so viel ausgeben wollte, da ich den Scanner relativ selten brauche, habe ich auch auf das Preis/Leistungsverältnis geschaut!

Nur der Epson war ein bischen besser (stand vor einem Jahr)! Vor allem ist er aber schneller! Mich störte aber die Grösse und die Bauhöhe sowie dass ich noch ein zusätzliches Netzteil benötige! Dies brauchts beim Canon nicht, da er die Stromversorgung vom USB-Port bekommt!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

da kann ich sid nur zustimmen. Wenn es unbedingt ein Flachbettscanner sein soll, dann sind die Epsons vom Preis/leistungsverhältnis wirklich sehr gut. Das Spitzenmodell 2450 Photo kann ich nur empfehlen.

Allerdings sieht man doch einen deutlichen Unterschied, wenn man sich einen "echten" Diascanner gönnt. Da empfehle ich Nikons LS-4000 oder aber den älteren LS-2000. An beide kannst du einen Slide-Feeder anschließen, mit dem rund 40 Dias automatisch gescannt werden können. Bei einem umfangreichen Bildarchiv SEHR hilfreich!

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

welchen scanner würdet ihr kaufen, wenn ihr noch keinen habt? also nicht das ich so altmodisch wäre und keinen scanner hab


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

Häh? Irgendwie habe ich die Pointe nicht mitgekriegt. Also ich hab den 1650er bei mir stehen, und würde den auch jederzeit wieder kaufen, wenn ich ihn nich schon hätte (logisch)

/Kapro


----------

